# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Free Plants If You Win!!



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Okay I cannot pick a fish for my tank so check out my website and get the details.

http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Me! (Oct 25, 2004)

Cool site! Go with Cardinals in your ten gallon tank. I don't want to "enter to win", but would like to have a porttion of your xmas moss! I can't get it were I live. I'll pay the shipping. OK what do ya say? Craig


----------



## docjosh (May 12, 2004)

Mike,
Sweet web page...making me want to do the same. I think a pair of Gold Rams would be awesome in there..that would be if you are looking for some personality. If you want the schooling look, cardinals or neons would be nice, like Me! says. Personally I get great pleasure from a breeding pair of happy fish so i would start out with the Rams and then switch to a school..or with a ten you could do both.
Good luck choosing!
Josh


----------

